# What rest?



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

extendereng said:


> So the next logical question is what type of rest do you use?
> 
> I personally combine a NAP plunger with a cavalier freeflyte arm. I reversed the arm to slide in when released. It really is clean.:wink:


freeflygt here too with cavalier master lok plunger. going to trun the wire around this year too.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Freeflyte and Master Lok here too. But "reverse the arm", what's that?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

arrowshooters said:


> Freeflyte and Master Lok here too. But "reverse the arm", what's that?


you can set it to flip back out or flip in with the magnet. I cheated to make it easier to type. :embara:


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

OK. Mine is set to pop back out, but you have yours set to stay in then.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

My rest is a simple NAP Flipper II.......no plunger, just the plastic, side-pressure plate covered with the small piece of black felt included in the package....

Very quiet to draw, excellent arrow-flight......I've tried the Cavalier units, MasterPlunger and FreeFlyte, but the side-pressure applied seemed to be less consistent (depending on smoothness of release).....get more consistent shaft-paradox with the Flipper II.....


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am currently using a medalist by Golden Key, but I am noe considering trying out the Cavalier free flyte since Golden Key is not making any arrow rests at this time.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

As for side pressure and plungers, I found recently that mine was set way too soft. I stiffned up 2 1/2 turns and boy what a difference. The number of arrows outside the "bull" went way down.


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*nap*

I am with texasguy. The nap arrowrest is darn near bomb proof, and around $20.00. You just have to get the right arrow because ther is little adjustment.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I shoot a Bodoodle Prolite on both my hunting and comp. bows and have been very happy with tuning this rest. Unfortunately they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

Same here! I shot starhunters until this year and the bodoodles sure helped me. It is a shame they are not being made now. I bought up enough to keep me going for next ten years. I have shot the cavaliers and plungers, but prefer the bodoodles now because I shoot CXL2s.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

*OK guys , on the Bodoodles ...*

never been around them , but I hear good things about the timberdoodle for fingers , Protec man , you mention the Prolite , is this similar to the timberdoodle ....... or am I wrong in thinking of that rest ?????

also , to me , I like the principle of the bodoodles with the exception of having the rest at the back of the shelf the way they mount up , to me this would act like an overdraw , putting the pivot point of the arrow above your wrist instead of right in the middle of the riser , possibly making up and down hill shooting more critcal ......... am I reading something into this that I shouldnt ????


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*biskit*

Has anyone shot with a Whisker Biscuit with fingers? What are the pros and cons? At first thought I would think there would not be room enough for the paradox but I think there would be plenty of side pressure. What ya think?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Centerest Flipper.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

ia bhtr said:


> never been around them , but I hear good things about the timberdoodle for fingers , Protec man , you mention the Prolite , is this similar to the timberdoodle ....... or am I wrong in thinking of that rest ?????
> 
> also , to me , I like the principle of the bodoodles with the exception of having the rest at the back of the shelf the way they mount up , to me this would act like an overdraw , putting the pivot point of the arrow above your wrist instead of right in the middle of the riser , possibly making up and down hill shooting more critcal ......... am I reading something into this that I shouldnt ????


Your right ia bhtr, that is the only drawback to the Prolite and the Pro 500, (which are very similar in design), in that the pivot point is slightly behind the hand. Even with that flaw, myself and several others (Leldon Futral and Rodney Huffman to name a couple) have had a great amount of success with this rest. The hard part is finding them, I have seen a couple for sale (ebay) and I know of a pro shop that has a couple, (Vic's Archery 816-232-3450). If you have any more questions, shoot me a PM.

Mark


----------



## ESPcobra (Aug 29, 2006)

I switched to a Whisker Biscuit late this summer. I have been shooting my Oneida BE with Maxima 250's, blazer vanes, and 85 grain broadhead and field points. I have not had any issues and have been quite happy with the change, especially now that I am hunting. No worries of arrow falling off rest!

I am new to archery (started January '06), so not sure this setup is ideal, but I have been able to hang with the average league shooters and took my first deer last week. I have been very happy with everything and all of the help that Mike Schuch from Monster Bows has provided.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I have cartel magnetic flipper rest and button on one bow and a Golden key Flip master on the other.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Question for you guys shooting the wire launcher are rest ( IE Medalist ,cartel magnetic flipper ,Terry's magnetic flipper ) How do you keep from wearing out the wire arms ? I have used several of these rest and have had GREAT success getting good arrow flite however none lasted me a year before the arms broke or started to bend out of tune.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I use the old NAP plungerests which is like the centrest flipper but has a built in plunger button. It is a shame they stopped making them.


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

Bodoodle Pro 500 on all of my bows. I had good luck with the Trophy Ridge drop away also, just like the bodoodles better.


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*Plungerest*

Limey if you have any extra Plungerest let me know. i would be all over them.:shade:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Sorry mate I have in left handed version and they are all on bows at the moment.:darkbeer:


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*modified NAP plunger rest*

I have been using various types of NAP rests for years and haven't broken or worn one out yet. Currently I'm using a plunger rest for carbon arrows, small and sweet, that I glued the plunger hole solid so it doesn't plunge. A giving rest never improved anything for me. Before that I carefully cut off the "flap on their flipper rest and glued plastic over that along with the felt pad that is provided.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

For those who have never tried the NAP Plungerest the GKF springy button which is asimilar idea and they also have a low profile version for carbons.


----------

